# firmado / rubricado / signado y sellado



## kulyllo

muy buenas, necesitaría saber si esto que he puesto está bien.

quand t'arrivera la merchandaise j'ai besoin que tu m'envoies le bulletin de livrasion signé et timbré.

bueno esa es mi traducción en francés de lo siguiente: cuando te llegue la mercancía, necesito que tú me envies el albarán firmado y sellado.

A ver si me pudieseis echar una mano con la traducción, muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## lilith1976

kulyllo said:


> muy buenas, necesitaría saber si esto que he puesto está bien.
> 
> quand t'arrivera la merchandaise j'ai besoin que tu m'envoies le bulletin de livrasion signé et timbré.
> 
> bueno esa es mi traducción en francés de lo siguiente: cuando te llegue la mercancía, necesito que tú me envies el albarán firmado y sellado.
> 
> A ver si me pudieseis echar una mano con la traducción, muchas gracias de antemano


 
cuidado con la conjugación: "Quand tu recevras la marchandise, j'ai besoin que tu m'envoies le bulletin de livraison signé et tamponné"
Aquí llegar significa "recepcionar" y el sellado es ás un "sello"


----------



## rotor

Yo te propongo más bon de livraison que bulletin de livraison, no tanto porque esté mal, como porque creo que se usa más en el tráfico mercantil.


----------



## lilith1976

rotor said:


> Yo te propongo más bon de livraison que bulletin de livraison, no tanto porque esté mal, como porque creo que se usa más en el tráfico mercantil.


 

Si, claro "bon de livraison" es mejor, contaminación española...


----------



## HammR

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola todos ! Tengo un problema con este frase (en el contexto de un contrato de propuesta de servicios):

"nuestro servicio no incluye sellado o intervencion de documento alguno..."

Yo entiendo : notre service n'inclue pas l'affranchissement de courriers, ni l'intervention d'aucun document...

Aunque no entiendo bien el sentido de este frase...


----------



## Probo

Hola: Yo creo que en un documento más o menos oficial, nunca se usaría la palabra "sellado" con el sentido de _poner sellos de Correos_. Para eso está la palabra "franqueo". _Sellado_ debe referirse al visado de documentos mediante un timbre especial o de empresa. Saludos.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
He encontrado un documento similar que permite entender un poco mejor el contexto, en línea con lo indicado por Probo:
"...Durante la prestación de nuestros servicios, no asumimos en modo alguno los poderes o atribuciones propias de la sociedad, por entender que sólo tenemos responsabilidad ante ella. Por ello, nuestro trabajo no incluye la firma, *sellado* o intervención de documento alguno, ni actuamos directamente ante terceros..." 
http://www.avvaconsultants.com/Normas.htm

Ils n'apposent pas de signature ou de* cachet...* au nom du client.


----------



## HammR

Un grandissimo "gracias" a ti Tina ^^


----------



## doutes

*Nueva pregunta*​
Pues como os imaginaréis, estoy con un acta notarial. He visto por ahí que "signar" viene a ser poner la inicial en un documento, pero en mi acta no hay iniciales. Seguramente es otra fórmula gastada, pero ¿cómo puedo traducirla? Sobre todo, la primera palabra.


----------



## Paquita

Para firmado y sellado, ya tienes este hilo: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=803378
Para rubricado nuestro diccionario te da "paraphé" : http://www.wordreference.com/esfr/rubricar

Lo que me molesta, es que "parapher" significa en principio poner sólo las iniciales (se suelen "parapher" las páginas de un acta y firmar con la firma completa solamente la última).

Si "signar" es poner iniciales, no veo traducción posible, a no ser que exista una fórmula acuñada.


----------



## doutes

Pues creo que voy a omitir lo de signado. Total, en realidad este notario no ha signado nada, y como parece una frase hecha...
igual lo dejo así: (sous)signé, paraphé et cacheté (o tamponné)


----------



## Tina.Irun

doutes said:


> Pues creo que voy a omitir lo de signado. Total, en realidad este notario no ha signado nada, y como parece una frase hecha...
> igual lo dejo así: (sous)signé, paraphé et cacheté (o tamponné)


 
Hola:
He visto la expresión "paraphé à chaque page/paraphé sur chaque page":


> paraphés à chaque page, datés, signés et cachetés





> paraphé sur chaque page, signé et cacheté


aunque creo que "paraphé" es suficiente.


----------



## doutes

Sí, yo también lo creo


----------



## Hiros

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola! 

Yo también tengo una duda con "sello" la phrase que necesito traducir del español al francés es la siguiente.

"Nota: El trabajo será tomado en cuenta, únicamente cuando el recibo o la factura sean acompañados, debidademente firmados y sellados por el cliente" 

La traducción que yo propongo es la siguiente:
"Attention: Le travail sera uniquement pris en compte si le reçu ou la facture sont accompagnés, correctement signés et revêtuS du cachet du client" 

Pero no sé si es correcto porque me suena medio raro.. además no sé si estoy utilizando correctamente "revêtu du cachet"..
GRacias por adelantado!!!


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Hiros.

Tu peux très bien utiliser la traduction littérale : dûment signés et scellés. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Hiros

Merci bcp gÉvy!!!!! :d bss


----------



## GURB

Hola


> además no sé si estoy utilizando correctamente "revêtu du cachet"..


La expresión es correcta pero con una falta de sintaxis en su uso. Debes decir:* dûment signés par le client et portant son cachet ou revêtus de son cachet.*
Puedes usar también *accompagnés de son cachet* en cuyo caso puedes quitar el primer _accompagnés_ lo que simplifica la frase.
Mejor todavía:* dûment accompagnés de la signature et du cachet du client.*
Ya os dejo otra vez...hasta la próxima.


----------



## Hiros

Mil y un millón de gracias, Gurb!!!


----------



## serventesia

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola!
Se refiere a "cartas selladas por el organismo oficial" y recoge la lista de precios oficial en un bar o restaurante, que deben llevar el sello de la conselleria de sanidad o de turismo, no sé exactamente.
¿cómo se diría? "carte tamponnée"? "carte cachetée". no suena nada bien.
No he sido capaz de encontrar referencias en la web, ¿alguien tiene alguna idea?
Gracias!!


----------



## supercalifragilistic

Hola Serventesia,

Supongo que la expresión se refiere a este tipo de documento. 
Creo que cuadraría tu traducción de "carte/tarifs tamponnée/tamponnés par l'organisme officiel". O si no te gusta esta traducción puedes decir "carte portant le tampon de l'organisme officiel". 
Espera otras opiniones porque no soy especialista del tema en absoluto!


----------

